# Upland 207...Should I?



## Idomeneus (Nov 1, 2016)

Looking for a stove for occasional burns in my old house. Would not be the primary source of heat. House is 2200sq. ft and old and drafty. Saw this Upland 207 for sale for under $300. Description is:

Upland model 207
Takes up to 26" Logs
7" Flue
31"wide x 18" deep x 30" tall
Has 2 adjustable secondary-burn heat baffles, and 2 internal rear baffles.
50,000 btu
All new gaskets, show-room condition.

Question: Good stove? Is this too big for just occasional use? I love the side door which none of the VC stoves I have looked at have.


----------



## begreen (Nov 1, 2016)

Nice find! It's a fine old stove. Should be ok for occasional use, just be sure the chimney is clean and safe to use. Install with the proper clearances for stove, piping and hearth and burn only seasoned, dry wood


----------



## Idomeneus (Nov 2, 2016)

Do you think it is better than a VC Resolute or Intrepid?


----------



## begreen (Nov 2, 2016)

It's quite a different design, simpler. You probably are not going to find a new (old) Resolute or Intrepid anytime soon. This is a real find. Contact @webbie for more details. He bought and ran the company!


----------



## coaly (Nov 5, 2016)

Idomeneus said:


> Do you think it is better than a VC Resolute or Intrepid?


I think it is because it has a reverse burn design. You slide the baffles away from the side door (far right) so as the air comes in the side, the exhaust flow has to move towards the side door with the intake against normal flow. For this reason you don't keep adding fuel or build small fires. You fill it and let it burn down. If you want an open fireplace with screen in place, slide baffle plates to the sides so it is open in the center. Don't overheat or abuse it. The large rear panel is a single piece of cast iron that can crack with uneven heat. You can still get the baffles, but they aren't cheap.


----------



## Idomeneus (Nov 7, 2016)

Thanks everyone....Any chance I could find the glass door for this or the 107 which I also have for sale in my area.


----------



## Idomeneus (Nov 7, 2016)

So I just found out the 207 is available and I perfect shape. Question...does this stove only have a top vent option or is there rear vent too.

Sent from my PURE XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mellow (Nov 7, 2016)

Have you accounted for the 7" flue?


----------



## coaly (Nov 7, 2016)

Top or rear. If you Google Upland 207 "Images" you'll get pictures of both.


----------



## coaly (Nov 7, 2016)

mellow said:


> Have you accounted for the 7" flue?  I have never seen a rear vent one.


Now you have 



	

		
			
		

		
	
  It can be found here; https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/upland-207-where-to-find-baffles.107786/


----------



## mellow (Nov 7, 2016)

Yea, learn something new everyday.


----------



## Idomeneus (Nov 7, 2016)

Ok. So it is one or the other, not both. Thanks a lot. 

Sent from my PURE XL using Tapatalk


----------



## coaly (Nov 7, 2016)

And the baffles actually close the opening down to 6.


----------



## coaly (Nov 7, 2016)

I gave an old one to a neighbor and was horrified one day when I walked into his basement to find he feeds a log about 5 feet long into the end of the stove and shoves it in as needed. Too lazy to cut his wood I guess.


----------



## mellow (Nov 8, 2016)

So he was the pioneer of Rocket Stoves


----------

